# this section is hibernating



## Josh (Jan 1, 2008)

get it?


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 2, 2008)

Hahaha good one!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Love it Josh


----------



## Josh (Jan 6, 2008)

does anyone else have DTs that aren't hibernating? mine are too young  i know Cory "spikethebest" has a few young DTs that probably aren't hibernating...


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 6, 2008)

nope I have adopted out my four yearlings, and only have the 3 boys sleeping now.


----------



## chelonologist (Jun 8, 2008)

I hibernate mine every year, including the hatchlings. They're extremely tough animals, and can (and should) take it. Hatchlings and yearlings should be hibernated for at least 8 weeks during the winter, and increasinly longer as they get older. I've noticed that they naturally want to slow down, even during their first winter. So I let them have physiologically what they're craving behaviorally and I cool them off for a while. As long as they're well hydrated going in, they'll do very well. Once you've warmed them up (mid to late February is best), they'll come out with a VERY healthy appetite.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 8, 2008)

The section might be hibernating, but the tortoises sure aren't! My desert tortoises are alive and well, and marching all over their territory in search of that flavorful blade of grass! I don't feed my desert tortoises at all, they just have to forage for their food. Even so, there are a couple of them (rescues) that look to me as the food god and chase me all over the pen when I'm in there setting the sprinklers. How's everyone elses' desert tortoises doing?

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yvonne, mine are doing great. I am now down to two boys left. both about 8.5 lbs they are loving the new pen with more grass to graze and new weeds to chomp on. Now if that pesky gopher would just leave the weeds alone in there all would be good.


----------

